# Introducing The Acropolis Collection



## DCBluesman (Mar 30, 2005)

Inspired by the Greek wild olive wood and the remains of the worlds most well-known hill, this is the first in a series...The Parthenon.  Thanks to Mike and Sharran--they know what for.
















Comments and critiques are welcome.  Thank you all for looking.


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 30, 2005)

Lou, looks great, especially with that wood and kit.


----------



## mik (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey Lou



<br />What's all that "extra virgin olive oil" doing over those lovelies!!
Simply delicious on toast![8D] [8D]


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 30, 2005)

Lou, very nice work. It's beautiful!


----------



## JimGo (Mar 30, 2005)

Very sweet Lou!  Nice job with the grain matching, too!

So, what finish did you use?


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 30, 2005)

Great looking pen Lou, nice wood, nicer cut, fine job!


----------



## penhead (Mar 30, 2005)

Really nice looking pen Lou...kit and wood match nice and you did a great job on them..!


----------



## wicook (Mar 30, 2005)

That's a well executed and beautiful pen, Lou. I really like what you've done with the design. Parthenon, indeed!


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks great Lou. You need to try something called TSW on your finishes.(;-}


----------



## swm6500 (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks great Lou. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 30, 2005)

Is that where Superman is from [?] [] 

Mik, good for cleaning guns in a pinch as well []


----------



## Ligget (Mar 30, 2005)

Beautiful pen Lou, kit anf finish superb too!


----------



## MDWine (Mar 30, 2005)

Absolutely stunning, Lou!!

I'm gonna try to drill a few blanks and get ready to get ready tonight...


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 30, 2005)

WOW[]  very very very (did I say very[]) nice. What is the kit?


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Mar 30, 2005)

Outstanding work.  Can't wait to se the Pantheon.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 30, 2005)

Lou, Beautiful work, which is of course no surprise.  I have trouble naming my pens by the wood used, much less naming a collection.  I eagerly await the next installmments.


----------



## Fleabit (Mar 30, 2005)

Great looking pen!  The wood is lovely.


----------



## Doghouse (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice job Lou!  Looks great.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 30, 2005)

Great wood, beautiful pen.


----------



## cigarman (Mar 30, 2005)

Fantastic Lou.  Hard to add anything to what has already been said.  Truly great work on your part.  Thanks for showing.


----------



## Thumbs (Mar 30, 2005)

[8D]Cool! Looks Doric...What's next? Ionic, or Corinthian?

Beautiful work!


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you again for your comments and compliments.  They are greatly appreciated.
I'll have to try that stuff, Mac! [8D]
Mike--I was tempted to lick that pen the entire time I was turning.  EVOO, indeed! Now if I just had a little ouzo for after turning.
Actually, Anthony, it's where super-Mik resides. []
Paul, this is a Baron (black ti finish).  I had to notch the upper parts of the column for the clip.
Both Bill's - Miss Bossy Boots is responsible for the name (she knows who she is).  There's likely to be a Parthenon and maybe a Temple of Athena.  Greece opens up so many possibilities.
_EDIT: Now you good folks know why I had to practice making beads last week._ [8D]


----------



## rtgleck (Mar 30, 2005)

Lou,   What a great pen.   I've always been fascinated by their architecture.   I heard once that the reason the Columns bowed a little at the center was that the human eye would not accept something of the maginitude of those columns could remain straight under all that weight, thus they are bowed.  True or not, makes you think.    Great looking pen.


----------



## KKingery (Mar 30, 2005)

Excellent Lou!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Mar 30, 2005)

That'll make an interesting series. I'm really looking forward to what the Erecthion will look like  Nice looking set, Lou.


----------



## dancrafted (Mar 30, 2005)

Sweet looking pen Lou.


----------



## woodpens (Mar 30, 2005)

Very impressive, Lou. That is definitely a real conversation-piece. Beautiful pen!


----------



## darbytee (Mar 30, 2005)

I think it's been mentioned already Lou, but I'll say it again. Great looking pen. Can't wait to see the rest of the collection.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 30, 2005)

WOW!

I want that pen!
Give it to me, Please? ol' buddy, ol' pal.


Lou,

I'm really impressed with that pen. I may have to <s>steal</s> borrow those lines for a pen of my own.

&lt;edit&gt; Had to go back and look at that one again. That is an heirloom if I ever saw one. I would call it a masterpiece.

Scott


----------



## Chuck C (Mar 30, 2005)

What else can be said they are beautiful, a definite WOW.  It certainly is understandable that those show woodturning, pens, wood selection, and just plain artistic talent, not to mention excellent picture quality.


----------



## dougle40 (Mar 30, 2005)

Great looking pen Lou. I guess that just about all Olive wood is a knockout .


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 30, 2005)

So give us the low down on the finish.I am sure I know a couple of the products but I would like to know how you finish something well with beads.  I mainly use CA-BLO but more and more am realizing its limitations and I think beads are one of them.  Could you fill me in.....  BTW AWESOME!


----------



## Tom McMillan (Mar 30, 2005)

That's a "Beaut" for sure Lou!!!  Extremely nice work----I really like the styling!!!


----------



## melogic (Mar 30, 2005)

Fantastic pen Lou. I love the BOW and the styling is an awesome display of craftsmanship and creativity. Very well done!


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 30, 2005)

Well Lou you just went and put the bar all the way out of sight. Maybe you could turn Martini stirers for a while and let some of us catch up. Now their is an idea (Olive wood Martini stirers) Nah I have to sample to much of the work.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 31, 2005)

Truthfully, I'm at a loss for words.  I never thought I'd hear the words style, creative or artistic applied to my work.  It's humbling to say the least.  Thanks again to all who view and a special thanks to those who comment.

Ed--I'm considering that one, but a bit afraid that Jeff won't let me post it! [}]

Mudder--We'll talk.  When's your birthday? []

Shane--A little variation on my usual process here.  This one has my home brew friction finish (Russ F's formula, less the beeswax)--two thin coats with MM8000 and MM12000 between.  Then two thin coats or lacquer--again with MM8000 and MM12000 between.  A final light touch of MM12000 and my standard top coat.  I used a trick I stole from other turners on getting down into the beads...wadded up cotton cloth wrapped by a piece of linen.  I used my new Mag-Eye (thanks, Ed D!) to make sure every surface was coated and that each coated surface was properly burnished.  [8D]

By the way, you folks and the hundreds of others on the site are surely an inspiration.  Your encouragement is magnificent and appreciated...more than you can know.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> Mudder--We'll talk.  When's your birthday? []



My birthday is in <s>Jul</s> no, no, It's tomorrow. Really, I was born on April the 1st in a year that Kennedy was president.

Can I send you my address now?

Huh? Can I?

I can't decide if it looks better open or closed. Very hard to make a pen that looks that good both ways.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 31, 2005)

Although it goes without saying, I'll say it anyway - Professional!


----------



## jdavis (Mar 31, 2005)

Excellent Lou. Great grain, design, and finish. You are raising the bar again. Keep it up. The students are enjoying the blanks. Thanks again. In the process of getting pics to post.


----------



## driften (Mar 31, 2005)

Very nice! You really made sometime nice and creative. I love your pen!
How does it feel in the hand?


----------



## Don in phoenix (Mar 31, 2005)

Very nice job, Lou. Keep up the great work you do.You are one of the craftsmen that inspire me. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Hank, Jack, Jeff and Don.  Your words inspire me to press on.  Mudder--Miss Bossy Boots says the gallery is waiting for this one. Sorry.  Jack--I can't wait to see what your students have done!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 5, 2005)

The view from the Acropolis includes the Aegean Sea and thus is born the second in the Collection.  _<b>Aegeas</b>_ is Greek wild olive wood, inlaid with crushed turquoise and malachite.  Kit finish is black titanium.




<br />
Comments and critiques are welcome.  Thank you for looking.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 5, 2005)

Excellent as usual, Lou. I like the inlay.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 5, 2005)

Awesome, Lou, I stand amazed and your turning skills as well as your grasp of history.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 5, 2005)

Great looking pen Lou, wonderfull job, the inlay really looks good.

Zeus


----------



## darbytee (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice Lou. Really nice. The turquoise goes great with the olivewood and the fit and finish are wonderful.


----------



## woodpens (Apr 5, 2005)

That's a real conversation piece, Lou. I really like it!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.  This second pen was a bit more challenging than the first as I tried for a slightly different balance.  I also removed the second layer of the capital so as not to distract from the inlay.  I really appreciate your taking the time to give feedback.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow Lou, that looks even better than the first, and the first one was no slouch!  Great job!


----------



## wicook (Apr 5, 2005)

WOW, Lou...you're definitely on a roll!! I've come to the conclusion that you like olivewood (whatever its origin) as much as I do...maybe even more so. [] Both pens are beautiful works of art.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, another beauty Lou---I like the inlay with the Olivewood---may have to try that---Nice work!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, guys.  

Bill--I like olive wood alright, but you have to blame that affliction on Tom Mc! []


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 6, 2005)

Gee, Lou, I'll take the "blame" for that----but, it is a good thing, huh??  You're doing wonderful work with it for sure!!!


----------



## btboone (Apr 6, 2005)

Olive it!


----------



## Gregory Huey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lou I can not think of any higher praise for your work that has not already been said. Your work is just OUTSTANDING.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 6, 2005)

WOW!  It's people like you that make people like me look like a rookie...
Wait a minute.. I am a rookie... YOU are truely a master craftsman.

I shall call you Sensei!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2005)

Tom Mc--You'd better believe it's a great affliction!  I've got a couple more pieces of this GWOW before I go back to some BOW and JOW.
Bruce and Greg--Thank you for the compliments.  It's great to have one's work appreciated!
Michael--Sensei, huh?  Does that mean you get the coffee?


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2005)

These are the final two in _The Acropolis Collection_.  The first is _<b>Repose of a Hero</b>_, a Grecian Urn inspired piece featuring polished brass (polyurethane coated to inhibit tarnish and leaching) and crushed turquoise/malachite. (with credit, respect and admiration to John Keats [1795-1821])  There is no clip.



<br />

The second is <b>_The Temple of Athena_</b> featuring a thinner column, more in keeping with Ionic proportions than <b>_The Parthenon_</b> which was more Doric in proportion.



<br />

The next picture is two of the pens in writing position.  To my hand, the balance and fit are quite comfortable.



<br />
The final picture is the collection. 



<br />
As always, comments critiques and suggestions are welcomed.  Thank you all for looking and for your patience while this played out!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 6, 2005)

Great additions to the collection.
Suiteable for framing.

I really like the one (forgive me for not going back to look for it's name) without the clip. It looks great when the cap is posted!

Very nice lines to the entire collection, wonderfull workmanship. []


----------



## WoodChucker (Apr 6, 2005)

Lou, looks like your on a roll. They all look great and the TLC really shows in your work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## driften (Apr 6, 2005)

Dang Lou, those are wonderful pens! I really love them.


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 6, 2005)

Lou: You can be very proud of each one of these pens, I keep going back and looking at all of them. They show the pride in your workmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys.  These really were a labor of love.  Lots of inspiration from our members, the wood, Bill B's kit, Ancient Greece, and so on.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 6, 2005)

Lou, I am simply in awe of this collection.  Hell, you could sell pictures of these pens, much less the pens themselves.  I have a sneaking suspicion that these pens will remain with you rather that be offered to the unwashed public.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 6, 2005)

Lou, those are all very, very special!!!  But, that Grecian Urn inspired pen is most special and creative---great job for sure!!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks, William.  It's unfortunate, but these were spoken for before work started.  They will be whisked away fairly soon, in fact.  That's probably why I've taken so many pictures. []  I'd consider making a set for myself, but I'm not worth it!

Tom--thanks for that comment.  The urn was a long time in development.  I probably have a half-dozen drawings that I rejected for one reason or another.  There were even a couple of changes as I turned the blank and saw the grain develop.  Of course, Ed Davidson had to creep into my mind and remind me to keep the beads soft and the angles sharp!  []  That's what I mean when I talk about the inspiration of this group.  I feel like I take away so much more than I contribute. [8D]

BTW, for those of you who haven't seen what wonderful things happen to olive wood as you turn it, here's the original blanks.  From top to bottom they became _The Parthenon_, _Aegeas_, _Repose of a Hero_ and _Temple of Athena_. 



<br />


----------



## Gregory Huey (Apr 6, 2005)

Spoken for huh. Darn their goes another Birthday present.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 6, 2005)

Lou, those are AMAZING!  I think the Temple of Athena is my favorite.  That's the black Ti, right?  Really stunning!  Sorry to hear they'll be leaving soon...had hoped to see them in person!  Oh well...hopefully they are off to a good home!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2005)

Jim G and Michael W--they'll be on display tomorrow at Woodcraft from 6-8 pm, along with Under African Skies (the elephant ivory pen).  Sorry for the short notice, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## woodscavenger (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome!  That's really all I can say.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 7, 2005)

OK...gotta see what I can do to get there tonight!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm sorry I missed them Lou.  At least I got to see AND HOLD the first one.  You just blow me away... really!

...and coffee is ON ME... for what you have taught me, it's the least I can do!!
Sensei definitely fits... &lt;bowing in honor&gt;  Let's try to get together soon, and drag Jim along!!!

That's really beautiful work.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks, Shane.  I appreciate your comment!

Jim and Michael--I coulda used some backup tonight.  Recruited two new pen turners and cleaned up my tools a bit.  Also took an order.  Not too bad an evening, but it would have been more fun with some company.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 7, 2005)

Lou,
I got stranded at home today with the satellite TV installer!  They told me that he'd be here in the AM; didn't show up 'till 1:30.  Then it took him about 2.5 hours to get everything set up.  My office was LIVID.  I'm actually STILL working, just trying to catch up!...just taking a break for a few minutes.  I was, however, VERY disappointed when I realized that it was 7:00; I REALLY wanted to get down there and see those pens.  Again, hopefully they went to a good home (or homes)


----------



## MDWine (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm sorry Lou, I really would loved to have been there.  I was raving to my wife all night about your pictures.


----------

